# Indian River, DE - Striper Fishing with the Crew



## Captain Ahab (May 15, 2012)

Group of us (Me, Todd Jake, Jimmy and his son Steven) rented a cottage at IRI. Initially, the cottage was awesome, we were the one closest to bubble gum and it was really cool looking out the window to check the inlet conditions.

Meet up with a few DF'ers and a big thanks to Bob BLT for meeting up with the crew and selling them a few of his fine bucktails and jigs - it was like a drug deal in the cottage parking lot but with fishing tackle LMAO


We fished the inlet Friday night but it was not happening - saw a handful of fish carried off.

Sat. day we fished OC MD for tog for a few hours with Todd landing a short and a keeper and the rest of us loosing baits. I tried some of my flounder spots but nothing.

Sat. night back to the rocks - fished the point right before the bridge and Todd and Jake held the spot for 3 hours until the tide started moving - then they quickly banged out 4 keepers between the three anglers! Up to Todd's big old 20 pounder 

Sunday we packed up SLOOOOOOWLY and played with shad - we slept maybe 4 hours in the 72 we were there but had a blast
















(Edited by esquired)


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like alot of fun and a few nice fish too. Can't beat just being out there


----------



## FishingCop (May 16, 2012)

So.... where is your ugly mug with that shit eating grin with a fish in your hands?????? nice looking stripers


----------



## shamoo (May 18, 2012)

Excellent!!!!!! =D>


----------

